# take the challange



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ok so i have a challange, i really think i have one of the biggest collection of warhammer minatures on the US East coast, mabey even bigger than the battle bunker in bultamore but i doubt that much. now tonight im going to put them all on my 10x4 ft table (not even sure they will all fit) pic them and if i have time make a list of every unit i have in every army i have. i usualy state i have over $20,000 in minitures (but that is a guess and would like to prove it), now i would like to challange any one to match it. or come close. really this is a plea for my sanity, cause if im the only one out there with a huge collection like mine then i know ive really lost my grasp of reality and need to get out more. right now im at work so i cant even start tell later tonight. but i do have every army except tomb kings, and i have on average 5000 points for them and 99% painted. so please dont let me be the only crazy warhammer guy in the world and post a list of pic of your collection. if any of you have a old White Dwarf from 2006 aug or july you can see my collection back then which has grown consideralbly since then in the echos from the warp (thanks Dirty Steve!! you need to come back with that!!). agien this is to just see if im crazy, or at least not alone at being crazy. cause i seam to think of warhammer all the time, eat, sleep, and breath it...lol but i love the hobby in a whole 

thanks


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i have about $3000 in 40k i think maybe less. but for fantasy i only have the Vampire Counts battle set, but i only started last week.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> i have about $3000 in 40k i think maybe less. but for fantasy i only have the Vampire Counts battle set, but i only started last week.


thats pretty good is that the vamps you started or the 40k as well?

ok im home and now its time to start... hope i can do it :grin:


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well i cleared off my tabe but im at a stand still caues i cant move it with out help so ill have to wait till tomarrow, game day, and have some one help me. but i took some palimanary pics. so mabey sunday ill have it all done.
ok i dont know how to hook pics in this can any one give me a hand?


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

stevenhassell said:


> thats pretty good is that the vamps you started or the 40k as well?


i started the Vamps a little more then a week ago now, Ive had the Marines for about 3 years, i think maybe a few months less.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have about 5000pts of 40K Chaos, 3000pts of Tau, 3000pts of Warriors of Chaos, and 2500pts of Tomb Kings.

I only buy the models and armies that I truly like both the fluff and the models for and pretty much stick with them. I have no desire to get every army there is.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well im not sure how to post any pics.. i feel retarted


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I have about 18000pts Blood Angels, 5000pts Imperial guard, 8000pts Eldar, 6000pts Tau, 3000pts Necrons, 5000pts Tyrannids, and like 4 GK terminators plus Stern. But sadly most of it is not painted. And half of those values were added up under 3rd and 4th edition. So I don't know what they're valued at under 5th.

My recent project has been to paint 750pts of every army, and then cycle back through until everything is painted.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

18000 thats what im talking about whoooo hoooo AWSOME!! :shok:
i think i may have around 8 or 9 k in my blood angels


----------

